# I Hate Winter.



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

Its cold, its wet, its 4:00 p.m. and its getting *dark*. I cant walk anywhere from the black ice on the sidewalks, I have to spend a bajillion dollars heating my room (A floor heater for one room keeping it nice and toasty. Still difficult with bad windows letting cold air in). Winter sucks.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 29, 2012)

Only thing I don't like about winter is that there are few bugs to catch outside. In Missouri it gets hot and humid and it costs way more to cool things down than to heat up.

Plus you can always add layers to warn up, but it isn't socially acceptable to walk around naked.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Only thing I don't like about winter is that there are few bugs to catch outside. In Missouri it gets hot and humid and it costs way more to cool things down than to heat up.
> 
> Plus you can always add layers to warn up, but it isn't socially acceptable to walk around naked.


This doesn't make me feel any better about it getting dark at 4:00 p.m. Thats probably the worst part, my entire day feels like midnight.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 29, 2012)

The only bad part for me is the scarcity of insects, which is a real downer for keeping insects. I have nothing against the sunlight hours, or the snow, which seems like a blessing to have after two seasons of no snow.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 29, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> The only bad part for me is the scarcity of insects, which is a real downer for keeping insects. I have nothing against the sunlight hours, or the snow, which seems like a blessing to have after two seasons of no snow.


Same except i hate sunlight hours. And i scarcely get snow, but we have Christmas!


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2012)

Me too even though our winters here in the SE are barely even considered winter by your standards.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 29, 2012)

Um...in Florida, winter doesnt EXIST ....lol...for the most part it gets into the 50's-60-s....maybe a couple days in the 40's....but that's it! I like snow...I miss it  .... you will find me in shorts and a T all year round, my body runs really really hot...I love this weather and make the most of the acceptable temps...



Mime454 said:


> Plus you can always add layers to warn up, but it isn't socially acceptable to walk around naked.


...well  ^-^


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with you Malakyoma... It's the same here, I live in the mountain, it's cold, snowy, wet, dark... I really hate that


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 29, 2012)

I know right, daylight savings makes the naturally longer light summer days even longer and the shorter winter light days shorter, how are we saving again? I have to run my air longer in the summer, and raise my heat sooner in the winter, makes absolutely no sense to me? I say either not do it at all or even reverse it...


----------



## Webeviction (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah yes dreadful winter it's the worst!! All the bugs are gone its always raining here the wood stove is always going which drys out all my enclosures so everyone needs hydrated daily! And though it rarely snows we get a bit now and then lol and I HATE snow!!! I wish it would stay like 72 all the time  I think it's time to move...


----------



## ismart (Nov 29, 2012)

I also hate winter. No bugs, fishing is tough in the freezing cold. I was contemplating last year about moving south. I just could not do it though. All my family, and friends are here.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 29, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> I agree with you Malakyoma... It's the same here, I live in the mountain, it's cold, snowy, wet, dark... I really hate that





angelofdeathzz said:


> I know right, daylight savings makes the naturally longer light summer days even longer and the shorter winter light days shorter, how are we saving again? I have to run my air longer in the summer, and raise my heat sooner in the winter, makes absolutely no sense to me? I say either not do it at all or even reverse it...





Webeviction said:


> Ah yes dreadful winter it's the worst!! All the bugs are gone its always raining here the wood stove is always going which drys out all my enclosures so everyone needs hydrated daily! And though it rarely snows we get a bit now and then lol and I HATE snow!!! I wish it would stay like 72 all the time  I think it's time to move...





ismart said:


> I also hate winter. No bugs, fishing is tough in the freezing cold. I was contemplating last year about moving south. I just could not do it though. All my family, and friends are here.


...sounds like you guys would prefer Florida!  c'mon on down! The temp is right!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

we've hit -30 a few times here, which is -22 fahrenheit and some people are complaining about hitting 40


----------



## ismart (Nov 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> ...sounds like you guys would prefer Florida!  c'mon on down! The temp is right!


I will be there Monday.  Maybe i won't come back? :lol:


----------



## twolfe (Nov 29, 2012)

I grew up in Wisconsin and now live in Minnesota. I used to love winter as a kid. We used to make forts in the snow and would go sledding, snow tubing, skating and snowmobiling. The cold didn't bother me. But as an adult, I grew to dislike the cold and snow. The commutes to work were the worst. My drive used to be 30 minutes on a good day, but with a little snow falling, it often made it an hour. And driving in heavy snowstorms could easily make the commute a 2 hour drive...especially when there were accidents. Nowadays I'm working part-time at an office less than one mile from my house.  

Now that I'm a serious photographer, I've learned to appreciate the change of seasons, and I enjoy the opportunities to photograph in the winter. We have a state park with some deer that are somewhat used to people, and two large populations of Trumpeter Swans that overwinter within 20 and 60 minutes from my house. On a cold morning, when the temperatures are - 15 degrees below zero (Farenheit), you'll often find me down by the river, hoping to catch the Trumpeter Swans with the steam/mist rising from the river. I'm bundled up with snow pants, boots, jacket, vest, scarf, ear warmers, head band, toe and hand warmers... A photographer friend took a photo of me with my hair and eyelashes so full of frost that they looked gray. I tried to find it once to show Agent A. I'm sure many of you would call me crazy, but it's something I enjoy.

That said, the older I get, the colder I get in a shorter time period. I have trouble keeping my fingers and toes warm. I wouldn't be out photographing if it weren't for hand and toe warms and for Canon making a durable camera body that can withstand those temperatures. And like you, Malaykoma, I don't like it when it's dark by 4:30 pm. And my mantids miss the moths and bees.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2012)

tsk tsk,,,, hibiscy says man up! I love the cold and dark! would give a pretty penny to be in switerland or however it is spelled in the mountains, if I lived alone, I would find me a mountain cave and live there, hibiscy should of been a hermit! :clown:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2012)

hibiscy goes out in as little as possible!


----------



## agent A (Nov 29, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> hibiscy goes out in as little as possible!


me too

why do u think i got arrested for public nudity last week? :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> ...sounds like you guys would prefer Florida!  c'mon on down! The temp is right!


Ok but I don't do bunkbeds! Lol... how many people does you place hold, so far you got Paul, me and I'll bet Jude and a few others will want to come.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 29, 2012)

As a photographer I really love winter, specially where I live, it's a beautiful region.

But as an arthritic girl, it's sometimes really hard... And the lack of light makes me depress :/

But I must go out at least three time per day, for the dogs. Hopefully I live in the border of the town, 10 minutes by foot and I'm in the forest. I'm just always afraid to fall an broke something.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ok but I don't do bunkbeds! Lol... how many people does you place hold, so far you got Paul, me and I'll bet Jude and a few others will want to come.


Take me with you!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 29, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Now that I'm a serious photographer, I've learned to appreciate the change of seasons, and I enjoy the opportunities to photograph in the winter. We have a state park with some deer that are somewhat used to people, and two large populations of Trumpeter Swans that overwinter within 20 and 60 minutes from my house. On a cold morning, when the temperatures are - 15 degrees below zero (Farenheit), you'll often find me down by the river, hoping to catch the Trumpeter Swans with the steam/mist rising from the river.


Cool! I went to a local nature preserve, and saw a flock flying overhead. Their calls reminded me of the time I saw them with my honorary, now deceased grandpa. Oh, sweet memories!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 29, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Take me with you!


Haha...no problem bud, I think I could fit half the forum in my 1 ton maxi van? :scooter: I really do want to swim with the Barracuda, sharks, and cuddle fish again soon, and hearing parrot fish eat the coral while you underwater with them is way cool.


----------



## Plex (Nov 29, 2012)

For me the main downside is the scarcity of insects and other small critters like snakes, frogs, ect during the Winter... I love the snow though and I like the break from summer heat.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL! I do not hate it. I like the snow and ice. It is not so hard to slide on the sidewalks right (but you would look silly :tt2: )? At least it is not dark in winter like Sweden (always dark in the winter I have heard).



Malakyoma said:


> we've hit -30 a few times here, which is -22 fahrenheit and some people are complaining about hitting 40


Both are cold anyway.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 29, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ok but I don't do bunkbeds! Lol... how many people does you place hold, so far you got Paul, me and I'll bet Jude and a few others will want to come.


sure sure! come along....hows the garage? there is room for many many people!  



angelofdeathzz said:


> Haha...no problem bud, I think I could fit half the forum in my 1 ton maxi van? :scooter: I really do want to swim with the Barracuda, sharks, and cuddle fish again soon, and hearing parrot fish eat the coral while you underwater with them is way cool.


you can park the van out front...and the oceans are all yours (well to take pictures and leave footprints (in the sand  )


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool beans brotha, I'm pulling into your sub now, wait are you the guy holding the sign "I will work for flies, please help!"? :dots: :clown:  (jk)


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the winter! Just gotta know how to dress properly is all.

The dark does get depressing though, seriously!

Still I think am Fla. road trip for all of us would rock!!!!!


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 29, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I like the winter! Just gotta know how to dress properly is all.
> 
> The dark does get depressing though, seriously!
> 
> Still I think am Fla. road trip for all of us would rock!!!!!


What do you like about it? It is pretty empty.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I like the winter! Just gotta know how to dress properly is all.
> 
> The dark does get depressing though, seriously!
> 
> Still I think am Fla. road trip for all of us would rock!!!!!


Yeah a Florida trip for everyone would be cool. hang out and talk mantids lol. Some people will go swimming at the beach and others will go ooth hunting to bring home lol.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the change in season! I like the cold, I like the snow, I like the warming up after being outside, hot chocolate, warm socks.

Glittering snow and icicles in the moonlight!!

Crisp air and brilliant sunshine!

A fire pit outside in the evening.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 29, 2012)

At my house we have lights to turn on when it's dark outside. Really great!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 29, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> At my house we have lights to turn on when it's dark outside. Really great!


Artificial light is ENTIRELY different than natural light  not enough in the blue spectrum. Which is why spending a long time with lights on inside going outside still hurts your eyes.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 30, 2012)

Winter here in California around the bay area isn't too bad. It does get chillier than most of my pets would like it to get during the night, but winter means rain in California. All the amphibians start crawling out of hiding and you can find salamanders wandering around, newts migrating towards their breeding ponds, and frogs singing at night.

Many insects become difficult to find, but some start coming out in full force--either to take advantage of the rain and forage freely during the day without fear of dehydration or because they're attempting to escape the deluge by gathering around and inside human structures. After a fresh rain, the termite alates start flying around and I like to collect those to feed to some of my pets, I can find a whole variety of terrestrial insects hiding from the rain right at my doorstep, and the clay-rich soil becomes soft enough for me to plant things in.

The only real downside to winter is a downside to pretty much every season around here... The Argentine Ants start marching inside homes to hide from the unfavorable weather, and invariably find their way into at least one or two of my enclosures. I've had to battle an invasion in my hissing cockroach terrarium and one of my dart frog vivariums, but I've only managed to clear the roaches of ants. The ants just like the warmth and the constant supply of food in the vivarium too much to give it up.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2012)

good, good, while u guys are all in floridy, I will be sneaking around gathering up all the mantis! :shuriken: :detective: h34r: :innocent:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh, well please remember to bring a t-bone to give my mastiff Nikita, I don't want to come home to a hibiscus mauling. :tank: :tt2:


----------



## agent A (Nov 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Oh, well please remember to bring a t-bone to give my mastiff Nikita, I don't want to come home to a hibiscus mauling. :tank: :tt2:


u think your dog is dangerous, my connecticut imaginarynonexistant dog is crazy

he looks like this :taz:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Oh, well please remember to bring a t-bone to give my mastiff Nikita, I don't want to come home to a hibiscus mauling. :tank: :tt2:


My German Sheppard Kaycee wants one too rebecca. Might pay more in bones then you would take in mantids lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I like the change in season! I like the cold, I like the snow, I like the warming up after being outside, hot chocolate, warm socks.
> 
> Glittering snow and icicles in the moonlight!!
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. Southern California weather works for me. Not too hot, not too cold, but just right. Just like the porridge Goldilocks chose. :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 30, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> we've hit -30 a few times here, which is -22 fahrenheit and some people are complaining about hitting 40


Oh, -30 not 30. How many socks do you need when you go out?


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Oh, -30 not 30. How many socks do you need when you go out?


I try to avoid going out at those temperatures lol. If I have to then usually its 2 Tshirts a sweater and my jacket, a nice warm hat, gloves, pajamas underneath my pants, and heavy boots.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 30, 2012)

Gee, why don't any of you want to come and visit me in the winter? We can sit on the ice and photograph Trumpeter Swans together. I have an extra bedroom and bathroom waiting for you.










_Here I am with my friend, Jeff, on December 29, 2010 sitting on the ice on the St. Croix River. This could be you and me! I'm bundled up, but it must not have been too cold this day. When it's below zero, I usually have a headband over my ear warmers and my hood is up. Five days later I was in Florida petting that armadillo. _



Malakyoma said:


> we've hit -30 a few times here, which is -22 fahrenheit and some people are complaining about hitting 40


Malakyoma, your low temps prompted me to check the latitude and elevation of Barrie, Ontario because we do get temps -20 degrees typically a few times a year. Thought we may have similar weather, but according to the Weather network, you get a lot more snow! Does that look right?Lake Elmo: 44.9958° N; Elevation: 912 feet; Average snowfall: 49 inches

Barrie: 44.3909° N; Elevation: 249 feet; Average snowfall: 93 inches 

If you watch the Today show in the winter, watch for the coldest temps in the contiguous US. It's often Embarrass, Minnesota. I'm sure it's much colder somewhere in Alaska.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Gee, why don't any of you want to come and visit me in the winter? We can sit on the ice and photograph Trumpeter Swans together. I have an extra bedroom and bathroom waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think 93 inches might be on the small side for average snowfall, but it could be right. I've seen years where its snowed that much in a week or two  The snow drifts on the side of the road were taller than I am lol


----------

